# Gewoon beginnen bij jezelf langzaam naar buiten toe



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I was translating the famous 1987 evergreen "Soldiers of love", by Liliane Saint-Pierre into English when I found this "strange" structure:

Liefde verjaagd onenigheid
Reinigt je ziel, begraaft de strijd
Gewoon beginnen bij jezelf
Langzaam naar buiten toe

Are there any omissions in this fragment? Is the verb "beginnen" associated only with preposition "bij" or with the whole sentence?

Greetings

Carlos


----------



## Jogou

I would say "bij" is connected to "beginnen"; similar to "to start with" or "empezar a"


----------



## CarlitosMS

I would also like the translation of this sentence.


----------



## Jogou

love dispels conflicts
it cleanses your soul, it burries the hatchet
just start within yourself
and slowly work your way out

should be pretty much it...


----------



## CarlitosMS

Another doubt: is "beginnen" an imperative or an infinitive in this case? My Dutch is not perfect.

Met vriendelijke groeten
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Peterdg

No, it is not an imperative; it's an infinitive.

The imperative of "beginnen" is "begin" or "begint" (this last one for the plural but not used anymore in modern Dutch).

In Spanish, this sentence would be : "Sólo empezar consigo mismo".


----------



## eno2

Simplemente empezar consigo mismo. 

 'beginnen' is  infinitive indeed. An infinitive that works as an imperative here. A soft imperative: it's more like an advice. Just begin with yourself.


----------



## CarlitosMS

eno2 said:


> Simplemente empezar consigo mismo.
> 
> 'beginnen' is  infinitive indeed. An infinitive that works as an imperative here. A soft imperative: it's more like an advice. Just begin with yourself.



I didn't know that infinitives were used in Dutch as soft imperatives, there are no guides that explain this, sorry for my ignorance.
Another example: Gewoon jezelf zijn, alsjeblieft!


----------



## eno2

De figuur van een infinitief gebruikt als een zachte imperatief is een categorie die ikzelf uitgevonden heb speciaal voor de gelegenheid. Ik had ook kunnen zeggen: oneigenlijke imperatief. 

<Begin gewoon bij jezelf>< of gewoon bij jezelf beginnen> zijn identiek van betekenis. Formeel is het eerste een imperatief en  het tweede een infinitief die werkt als een zachte imperatief, als een advies.

<Wees gewoon jezelf> is in de imperatief. <Gewoon jezelf zijn> is in de infinitief. Een zachte imperatief. Een advies.

Een imperatief, meer dan een adviserende infinitief, loopt altijd de kans om harder aan te komen.

<Hou je mond!> en <mond houden!> zijn nu wel allebei even hard.

Dat laatste is dus geen zachte imperatief.

----

Liefde verjaag*T* onenigheid
Reinigt je ziel, begraaft de strijd
Gewoon beginnen bij jezelf
_Langzaam naar buiten toe


_
Dat laatste - Langzaam naar buiten toe - is een poëtische vrijheid die ik niet goed begrijp.

Moet je soms eerst jezelf beginnen graag zien?


----------

